

With Costs Rising, Small Companies Search for Alternatives to Google AdWords - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/18/business/smallbusiness/as-pay-per-click-ad-costs-rise-small-businesses-search-for-alternatives.html?hpw&_r=0

======
Nowyouknow
This is good. My question is, has PPC become too prohibitive for the average
small business?

Any alternate networks out there? (I know of one, but haven't given it a shot)

